# My Skoda 1.8T 4x4 APR Tuned



## Mad-Max-Russia (May 30, 2007)

1. on the engine:
turbo kit APR motorsport Stage 3:
- turbine Garrett GT2871R
- Force 550cc
- 3-inch inlet
- 3-inch Downpipe
- frontalny intercooler APR motorsport
- intake manifold, APR motorsport
- Throttle 80 mm
Forged H-shaped rods INTEGRATED ENGINEERING
pistons of the engine BAM (Audi TT 225 forces)
2. Gearbox - 6 steps (Audi TT)
3. release of U-Power 3 "
4. front brakes Brembo GT (323 mm)
5. Audi TT rear brakes 256 mm
6. Suspension H & R Sport screw
7. rims Alutec Storm 17
8. changed the color of instrument lighting to red
9. installed additional devices Stewart Warner Perfomance (exhaust gas temperature, boost pressure, fuel pressure, oil temperature, oil pressure)


----------



## RobClubley (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice! Lots of work done there!


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

wow niceee i like them


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

The only think I dislike, is that sideskirts. That is terrible. If there aro no sideskirts, its awesome!!!


----------



## Riko83 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice!!!! Nice!!!! Nice!!!! :thumbup:

PS.Здарова Макс!)
Секаса сарайчик) Я свою то же потихоньку ковыряю).


----------



## pdani (Jan 23, 2011)

please share more photos... I dont really see the tunning


----------



## nAAArow 6 (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow that is good power, nice wagon!

What kind of fuel was used during the dyno run??
Here in the US we have very crappy fuel, when I went back to my home country back in 2004 and was using cusins Lupo GTi and had to re-fuel the lowest grade was 95.


----------



## Mad-Max-Russia (May 30, 2007)

i used fuel 98


----------



## jessturbo (Oct 7, 2010)

i love it the interier is amazing :thumbup:


----------



## sauron18 (Apr 11, 2009)

I was thinking of getting a GTI 03 this year but a friend is selling his octavia 1.8t 4x4 2002, i have a golf 2.0 and is daily driven around town and want 250whp, i would not go bit turbo.

A friend told me that i would benefit more with a GTI because weight less than the octavia 4x4 more economical on the gas and plan to use the GTI for driving around town mostly, maybe a track day with my friends but no more than that.

Forgot to say that here the skoda are more dificult to sell than the vw, i live in Dom. Rep. so that is important.

What would be my best choice?


----------

